# RegenJacke, Hose usw



## elTorito (18. Juni 2010)

Hi, 

ich suche für Regentage passende Bekleidung, also nicht nur für Notfall sondern auch schon bewusst im regen loszufahren. 

Bin irgendwie bei der Jeantex Pamiers  hängen geblieben, und habe nun im Schnäppchen Thread die Scott gesehen . 

Wahrscheinlich ist die Scott die bessere Wahl? PS: Weiß jemand wie viel die wiegen? Die Jacke soll mich auch auf meiner ersten Transalp im August begleiten  

Dann Frage zu Gamaschen: Taugen die hier was ? 

Und eine Frage wegen Hose. Besser Lang oder Kurz? Ich hätte bedenken das mit kurzer Hose mir wasser in die Schuhe läuft (knöchelhohe Northwaves älteres Modell) 

Welche Hose würde denn taugen? Ich Schwitze mit und ohne viel Klamotten sehr viel, derzeit fahre ich bei "kälteren" Tagen eine Windjacke vom Aldi, da geht aber nichts an Feuchtigkeit raus und ich kühle zu schnell ab weil meine Shirts auch schon durchgeschwitzt, fahre daher nun bei kälteren Tagen eine leichte Regenjacke vom Aldi, die hält relativ warm und lässt auch ein bisschen Feuchtigkeit nach draußen , aber länger als ne Std Regen packt die auch nicht. 

Danke.


----------



## andi. (19. Juni 2010)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich suche noch eine kurze Regenhose. Sollen aber nicht über 60 sein.

Sie sollte etwas weiter sein, das sie über eine Freeride Short passt.


Jeantex Bayonne
Protective Serpa
Vaude  Spray II

kennt ihr sonst noch was? ist die Vaude mit ihren 135g sehr leicht im verhältnis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calix6 (21. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ich habe noch nie gute Erfahrungen mit PU-beschichtetem Nylon gemacht.

Die Atmungsaktivität läßt sehr zu wünschen über und gerade, wenn es außerhalb der Jacke kalt ist, dann kondensiert viel Wasser im Inneren.

Aber auch wenn man bessere Materialien wie Goretex oder gar eVent hat, schwitzt man immer mehr, als so eine Membran wegschaffen kann, weshalb eine gute Regenjacke Reißverschlüsse unter den Armen haben sollte.
Die Paßform scheint mir auch sehr entscheidend zu sein.

Für ne Transalp würd ich immer ne lange Regenhose nehmen. Ich hab auch hier an der Ostsee bei 25°C schon vor Kälte geschlottert, einfach weil es so windig war...


----------



## elTorito (21. Juni 2010)

Moin, 

also ich hab mir am Samstag bei terrific.de in Düsseldorf die Scott RC Pro Regenjacke gekauft, hatte vor Ort auch einige Jeantex in der Hand, aber ich fand die Jeantex sind noch schlechter verarbeitet als meine Regenjacke vom Aldi. Die Scott hat auf mich ein guten Eindruck gemacht. Habe die am Samstag probegefahren und hält auch einiges an Wind ab, man schwitzt drunter aber schon relativ schnell , für Dauerregen hoffe ich aber auf eine zuverlässige Jacke, werd die mal unter der Dusche testen ... 

Regenhose für 99 EUR war mir auch zu teuer, hätte ich am Samstag "komplett" Regen Zeugs gekauft, wär ich ja fast 400 EUR los geworden ... Da für gestern ja wirklich echt schlechtes Wetter angekündigt war, hatte ich für den Notfall meine Snowboardhose mitgenommen auf eine 55 Km Tour , gott sei dank nicht gebraucht *lach*

Ich weiß jetzt immer noch nicht ob lange oder kurze Regenhose nehmen  Wird wohl bequemer mit kurzer, aber die Bedenken von Calix habe ich auch , wenn regen und Wind zusammen, dann dürfte das ganz schön kalt werden. 

Dann wurde mir eine Windstopper Weste empfohlen, habe mich gefragt ob man die braucht, und gestern bei der Ausfahrt gemerkt das diese hätte Sinn gemacht, nachdem ich die Regenjacke auszog, langarm Shirt an, dann Bergab, das war schon sehr frisch auf der Brust trotz 3 lagen . 

Gibt es Windjacken mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln? So das ich die als Weste und Jacke tragen kann? 

Wie schauts mit Armlingen/Beinlingen aus, besser mit WindStopp weil wärmender oder besser normale ? Da war ich mir dann auch nicht mehr so sicher und wollte erstnochmal im Forum Rat einholen bevor ich blind und auf Verdacht kaufe. 

Danke.


----------



## DFG (21. Juni 2010)

Egal welche Sportart, gutes funktionierendes Ölzeug kostet nun
mal Geld.

Das Problem ist, das mit zunehmender Dichtigkeit die Atmungsaktivität abnimmt und das Membranen nur bei einer Temperaturdifferenz funktionieren. Meine Mammut Extrem Jacke ist super beim Skifahren, aber extrem unlustig bei dem derzeitigen Wetter.

Was tun sprach Zeus,
ich fahre solange es geht mit einer dünnen Weichmuschel und einer kurzen Regenhose. Danach mit langen dichten Sachen und langsamer


----------



## softbiker (21. Juni 2010)

Ich kann nur das endura-Zeugs empfehlen.
Die Hose ist absolut wasserdicht und echt angenehm atmungsaktiv.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=344


----------



## Murph (21. Juni 2010)

andi. schrieb:


> Sie sollte etwas weiter sein, das sie über eine Freeride Short passt.
> 
> 
> Jeantex Bayonne
> ...


 
Geht auf keinen Fall mit der Jeantex Bayonne!
Die ist saumäßig eng geschnitten,mit Bibs geht´s.
Aber taugt meiner Meinung nach trotzdem nix.
Hatte die Hose immer im Winter an,eigentlich nur tragbar mit Hosenträgern.
Eildiweil sie immer auf dem glatten Nylon runter rutscht.
Ich werde mir demnächst die Vaude holen,haben mehrere der Kollegen und sind sehr zufrieden damit.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rafi75 (21. Juni 2010)

Hab mir eine kurze Vaude Spray II Regenhosen für 55.-  gekauft und bin super zufrieden

http://www.bike24.net/p110879.html

Gruß


----------



## Schnuffi78 (21. Juni 2010)

Rafi75 schrieb:


> Hab mir eine kurze Vaude Spray II Regenhosen für 55.-  gekauft und bin super zufrieden
> 
> http://www.bike24.net/p110879.html
> 
> Gruß


 
Wo gibt es die für 55,-?


----------



## thilli (21. Juni 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die für 55,-?



..na sicher nicht dort wo der andere sein  10.000 MTB kaufen will...und auch Du kannst Dir sicher die Hose zum UVP leisten, oder etwa nicht


----------



## Schnuffi78 (21. Juni 2010)

thilli schrieb:


> ..na sicher nicht dort wo der andere sein  10.000 MTB kaufen will...und auch Du kannst Dir sicher die Hose zum UVP leisten, oder etwa nicht


 
Nein. Aber ich gönne es anderen, wenn sie durch Intelligenz, Fleiß und gute Bildung einen sehr guten Verdienst haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thilli (21. Juni 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Nein. Aber ich gönne es anderen, wenn sie durch Intelligenz, Fleiß und gute Bildung einen sehr guten Verdienst haben.



man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## Schnuffi78 (21. Juni 2010)

thilli schrieb:


> man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


 
Yep. Sozialneid ist nicht mein Ding.


----------



## ChristopherB (21. Juni 2010)

Gibt's beim Bornmann für den Preis!


----------



## thilli (21. Juni 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Yep. *Sozialneid *ist nicht mein Ding.



meinst Du nicht, dass Du das Wort ein wenig überstrapazierst...oder hast Du das grad erst kürzlich aufgeschnappt...

..wie schon erwähnt, werd mal gross und reifer, dann wirst auch Du vieles besser verstehen.

so nun sollten wir den Thread aber wieder freimachen


----------



## Schnuffi78 (21. Juni 2010)

thilli schrieb:


> meinst Du nicht, dass Du das Wort ein wenig überstrapazierst...oder hast Du das grad erst kürzlich aufgeschnappt...
> 
> </p>
> Nur bei so Leuten wie dir, die offensichtlich ein Problem haben, wenn andere Leute erfolgreicher als sie selbst sind.


----------



## thilli (21. Juni 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> thilli schrieb:
> 
> 
> > meinst Du nicht, dass Du das Wort ein wenig überstrapazierst...oder hast Du das grad erst kürzlich aufgeschnappt...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elTorito (21. Juni 2010)

War heute mein Rad zur Inspeccion bringen, mein Radhändler will mir eine 3/4 Regenhose besorgen , der meinte zu kurz wäre doof, zu lang auch, wenns zu kalt/windig wäre im regen , Beinlinge an und weiter radeln. Hmm.  

Von kurz war ich ab, weil hab echt schiss vor Wetter Umschwung in den Alpen , das es 3/4 Regenhosen gibt wusste ich noch gar nicht. Doch ne lange Hose ? 

Gamaschen von Vaude sind heute gekommen, passen auch Super über meine NW Avalanche . 

Dann hab ich es ja fast


----------



## polo (22. Juni 2010)

lange hosen kann man hochkrempeln, kurze nicht runterkrempeln.


----------



## MEGATEC (22. Juni 2010)

polo schrieb:


> lange hosen kann man hochkrempeln, kurze nicht runterkrempeln.



WORD !

Gibt es abzippbare Regenhosen die was taugen ?
Hat damit jemand Erfahrung ?


----------



## Rafi75 (24. Juni 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die für 55,-?



beim meinem Händler um die Ecke


----------



## elTorito (25. Juni 2010)

Hab mir gerade die Vaude Spray Pants II bestellt... ab jetzt zählt dann wohl die Ausrede "es regnet" nicht mehr ;-) Was freu ich mich schon auf den nächsten regen um die Klamotten mal zu testen ;-) 

Meine Regenausstattung: 
Regenjacke: Scott RC Pro Regenjacke mit Kapuze 
Regenhose: Vaude Spray Pants II 
Überschuh: Vaude Gamaschen kurz 
Helm Raincover 

Habe lange überlegt ob kurze oder lange Regenhose oder 3/4, mich für die lange entschieden damit ich im Fall der Fälle in den Alpen "mehr" Kleidung am Körper tragen kann. Auch wenn andere gerne eine 3/4 oder kurze Hose fahren.  Vielleicht hat meine Freundin auch recht und ich bin einfach nur Wasserscheu ;-) 

Danke euch für eure Antworten und Tipps und Ratschläge und Vorschläge.


----------



## elTorito (1. Juli 2010)

Ich nochmal ;-) 
Trotz telefonischer Bestätigung ist mein Super Schnäppchen "Vaude Spray Pants II" nicht lieferbar...

Nun hat man mir alternativ zum gleichen Schnäppchenpreis die Drop Pants angeboten, 
ich versuche gerade auf der Vaude Seite die Unterschiede zwischen: "Spray Pants II", "Drop Pants" und "Fluid Pants" rauszufinden, aber so wirklich erschließt es sich mir nicht. Angaben zu Wassersäule finde ich da auch nicht. Einzige Unterschied der mir auffällt ist das lediglich bei der Spray Pants steht das diese Windabweisend ist. 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand kurz/klar die Unterschiede erläutern, und ob sich das alternativ Angebot (Drop Pants) lohnt und auch etwas taugt. 

Danke.


----------



## polo (1. Juli 2010)

1. wenn du mit dem mauszeiger über das ceplexsymbol fährst, dann erscheinen die labordaten der membrane. 
2. die stretcheinsätze von der spray hat meine freundin an einer vaudejacke: ordentlich stretchig, aber schwitziger als das eventmaterial der sonstigen jacke. keine ahnung wie der vgl. zu ceplex ist. stretcheinsätze sind schon praktisch, geht aber bei einer gut passenden hose auch ohne.
3. wenn wasserdicht, dann (zu mind. 99%) winddicht.
4. die fluid ist deutlich schwerer, vermutlich schwereres material. sonstige unterschiede vermutlich dann bei rvs, taschen, bund etc.


----------



## elTorito (20. Juli 2010)

So. Letztendlich wurde doch noch eine Vaude Spry Pants II aufgetrieben, Schnäppchenpreis ist geblieben, Versand hat auch nur 1 Tag gedauert (sehe ich als Entschädigung für die Wartezeit und dem hin und her an), passt mir wie angegossen und ist Super leicht. Jetzt fehlt nur noch das es mal wieder Regnet , aber das soll ja schon zum Wochen Ende hin passieren ;-) 

Da ich letztendlich bekommen habe was ich wollte zu einem Super Preis möchte ich an dieser Stelle mal die Fa. Kecksports loben, netter Kontakt (problemlos per mail und Telefon) und waren auch stets bemüht mich zufrieden zustellen.


----------

